# Weekend on the Rifle w/pix



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

Drove up Friday after work to put some time on the river. Fished the Rifle mainly, friday night, and saturday and sunday mornings. Fishing was slow, but a few fish did come to hand throwing streamers and hardware. Switched over to the spinning rod when I came across a hole you could sink a suburban in. Third cast, a 'shape' came off the bottom, tracking down my offering. A fast retrieve proved perfect, as the big boy slammed it, and immediately jumped out of the water a full 2 feet, slamming onto the bank. Thought this was going to be an 'easy' one as I raced to net him on the bank, but he quickly slid back in. 5-6 minute fight later, and a beautiful 23" hook jaw brute came to the net! A few pix later, I sent him back to his deep hold. What a fish! 

Enjoy the pix,

Hully


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Nice fish. I am going to the Rifle next weekend for the close of the season, good to know that hog is still around.


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

Beautiful fish, congratulations, nice job.


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Great fish man. Gonna try to get a float in before seasons over. Gotta go float for some steel soon.


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

This fish came from the last time my yak got wet, although it was caught on Isle Royale.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Very nice fish hully.


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

Beautiful fish and pictures! That looks like one of my favorite holes on the river  but then that river was my second home for 40 years. Congrats and enjoy for many years to come.


----------



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

Most of river never closes. Just gets hard when ice forms.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice trout ...I will bet I can guess where the bottom pic was taken. Some of the best fishing on the rifle is actually in the open holes when it ices up. There are also some sections that never freeze, that offer some great trout fishing all winter long.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Nice job, and beatiful brownies. That's a great sized stream trout. Wish the lake runs ran like they used to there. Was some hogs.


----------



## cmueller302 (Jan 30, 2007)

Heck of a fish thanks for letting him swim nice to see other anglers doing the same. Lots of quality fish in the system Nov trips can be outstanding 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

Just checked out this post after Boardman Brookies told me about your sweet brown. Nice Catch Hully! Hope to explore the Rifle a bit this weekend if I can sneak away!

Don


----------



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

fishinDon said:


> Just checked out this post after Boardman Brookies told me about your sweet brown. Nice Catch Hully! Hope to explore the Rifle a bit this weekend if I can sneak away!
> 
> Don


Thanks for the props  Think I'm heading back up there too this weekend. Thinking about doing an overnight float on the Ausable from Mio to 4001 too.

Hully


----------

